# Young Nics Head



## Bellbird (Nov 27, 2021)

> Captain James Cook discovered New Zealand in 1769. Nicolas Young (Young Nic) ships boy, was the first to spot the land.


"Ship’s boy Nicholas Young received a gallon of rum and had a headland named after him for being the first aboard HMB _Endeavour_ to spot land in the south-west Pacific.
The bark’s captain, Lieutenant James Cook, recorded in his journal that ‘at 2 p.m. saw land from the mast head bearing W by N, which we stood directly for, and could but just see it of the deck at sun set."..........
My hometown of Gisborne , Waikanae Beach, Young Nicks Head in the background.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2021)

Bellbird said:


> "Ship’s boy Nicholas Young received a gallon of rum and had a headland named after him for being the first aboard HMB _Endeavour_ to spot land in the south-west Pacific.
> The bark’s captain, Lieutenant James Cook, recorded in his journal that ‘at 2 p.m. saw land from the mast head bearing W by N, which we stood directly for, and could but just see it of the deck at sun set."..........
> My hometown of Gisborne , Waikanae Beach, Young Nicks Head in the background.View attachment 196374


So cool @Bellbird! Thanks for sharing.


----------

